# Vegtables in the garden railroad



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

How close to the track can you set up a vegetable stand?







How close to the track can you set up a vegetable stand?
The video about the vegetable stand near and on the railroad tracks reminded me of my attempts a few years ago to grown some vegetables in my garden railroad. I planted tomatoes, peppers and potatoes in place of decorative plants. By the end of the summer I could hardly run a train anymore. The plants had taken over. I've never tried it again. It seemed like a good idea at the time. My wife liked it.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Chocolate mint. Nice stuff, smells good, and nice to snack on. Tyme also...


----------

